

Ask HN: How a Brazilian can get a internship in an american startup? - brazilliandude

I'm an undergraduate student of computer engineer, and would like to spend the first semester of 2013 working for a startup in the US. 
What kind of Visa do I need to get? Do I need a job offer prior to going and look for a job? And, what skills do I have to have?
======
negrit
you need a J-1 visa. In order to get the J-1 visa you need a sponsor and a job
offer.

for the skills it depends what you're looking for.

~~~
brazilliandude
Thanks for the answer!

A sponsor, financially speaking? Or can I pay for the expenses, and only ask
for the job offer?

~~~
negrit
You can pay for the expenses but you still need a sponsor. It's kind of weird.
You have to pass an interview with the sponsor and then they review your case
and give you the files you need to get for the visa at the US embassy.

